# Why do you love your car?



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

At the moment I like those Volvo 4x4 cars, just because of the rear lights and the radiator grill.
Even if money was no object I would still buy one.
By all means give mature and sensible answers about safety, mpg, bhp (whatever that is).
But if you bought it just for the fluffy dice or amount of switches I would love to hear about it.
Rich


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The Recaro seats, the noise, Vtec y0!, some rarity to it, it's not the fastest car but best of all it just goes wherever you point the steering wheel and its limits are higher than my bottle allows.

With the subtle changes i have made, over the years its looks are growing me too.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

DSG, Xenons, Reasonable power, Seats, Infotainment and DAB


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

I would say pure and simple I take pride in my car.
I started my project four years ago and most of the work has being carried out by me and because of that I am most pride off. I am no mechanic or in the automotive trade I learnt a lot on the way to get my Supra where it is.

Shiny your Vtec y0!, bro we are already here 

But I do love a Honda, they are fun to drive. My brother had a DC5 and I enjoyed driving that.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Cos a second class ride is better than a first class walk....


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Because the roof comes off


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I love the way the sun shines and produces a perfect reflection on the paintwork. I take such great care and have such pride in my car, I love those sunny days.


----------



## GINGER (Nov 27, 2008)

Because it's Square 

Ta Ginger x


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Because it cost me £51 a month in company car tax with fuel :thumb:


----------



## harmonic (Jan 28, 2014)

Because it makes me grin every time it whines


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Because I love the v8 sound and the tank like feel.


----------



## whoami (Feb 25, 2007)

The looks and the noise from a V12.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Because it saves me walking


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

It makes me smile when I drive it, It also makes me feel young(er) again I LOVE the open top driving experience and *The hard top folding away when you are driving down the road makes it look like a transformer *


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Handling mostly, wiggly country roads, 4wd and Subaru's famous handling and I'm in heaven :argie: . Plus it's the only colour I could ever buy a car in... BLACK, there is no better colour imo


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

I love mine because you can do dot to dot on it with all the stone chips! And it's only 8 months old....


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

It's V8, 4x4 and I can drive it around town during the melt without fear of getting stuck in deep slush - unlike lots of cars this morning.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Because it's RWD :thumb:


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you for your replies.
All very good reasons. I'm glad I don't have to pick a winner.
Rich


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Noise,build quality,relibilty,Q car status,handling,rarity :thumb:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

1 of 50 built. One of the best FWD Chassis I've driven and I have a bit of a soft spot for small revvy French hatchbacks with RS on the back.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Because it's an iconic car with 425bhp and 450lb/ft torque that crack and bangs when required and then is as sedate as any car I have ever owned when being driven responsibly.......RS


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Because I wasn't expecting to.

....and because its ridiculousness makes me smile ever time I see it


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Because it's a Jaaaaaaaag


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

because its mine paid for with my money


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Because you don't see all that many of them.


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm getting a bit worried now about my criteria for car buying.

I bought a Datsun/Nissan Stanza once because the heater controls hissed like little air brakes! 
It was a good buy anyway, but the hissing thing was the clincher.


----------



## Snelly (May 5, 2013)

I love my wife's car because the kids can ride in hers and stay out of mine .. Happy days


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

For some reason when I try to thank you for your post I get a message saying
'Post thank action denyed'
So thank you everyone and sorry if it is not showing on your post.
Rich


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

I love the styling of it and that it's small and light, and when you get to perfect revs the little light shows up when to change gear, and it's mine


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Have no money for buying better


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Mainly because I've always loved them... Rare hardly see any on the road especially the range topper 3.2 elite..Classy looks, Big heavy RWD saloon barge, 3.2 V6 Power and a Sound to die for, Gadgets loads of them such as, Remote control central locking (doors, electrically operated windows, sunroof, boot/tailgate and fuel flap), Trip computer, Sat-Nav, GPS, 5 settings Heated front seats and single heat setting for the rear, Full electric memory comfy leather seats, BOSE sound system + 4 stack CD player,Automatic self-correcting RDS-time clock, HiD Xenon Headlights with dynamic beam levelling, Rear electric privacy/sun parcel shelf blind, Cruise control, Photo-chromatic automatic anti-dazzle rear view mirror, Air bags 2 front 2 side, Kerb illumination lights in front and rear doors, Two-tone horn, Cheap as chips to buy 32k car for well under a grand...............

Could go on forever :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Red
Leather
Interior.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Automatic, was worried I'd get bored with it but I love it.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

911; cos it's my special baby. 8 years we've been together now and I've made my mind up this year she's going to get a show winning make over so I can drive her to my wedding.

CLK; £50k car, all the toys, electric soft top that disappears in 36 seconds, classless looks and kerb appeal with surprising performance/handling/economy. Great summer daily all for £1500 :thumb:

X5; GF's car, big, brash 22 inch drug dealer alloys, V8 powerplant, unbelievable handling and still looks fresh and expensive, but LPG makes it bearable to run.

407sw; great all purpose hack and general daily and dog wagon, hardy 2.0 HDi with ceilo roof, dual climate, cruise, and the comfiest car of the 4. Very cheap, very nice, just a good honest car and I admire that.

That's my 4, and I've never been happier with them, ATM, they've all been fantastic universally and I make no apologies for having 4 cars. I'm content and have no desires to change any of them in the near future :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> CLK; £50k car, all the toys, electric soft top that disappears in 36 seconds, *classless looks* and kerb appeal with surprising performance/handling/economy. Great summer daily all for £1500 :thumb:


:lol: Did you really mean classless?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Cause its mineee! Love it even though its not perfect, as we'd all love a supercar or a really rare classic. Plus the bond you develop when on the off chance your driving ability isn't up to scratch but the cars ability saves you from the worst.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Because it was left to me from my grandparents and there is not many left :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Because it's fast(faster now stage 3 tuned) rare(ish) and looks great, all in my opinion of course.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> :lol: Did you really mean classless?


Nope, bloody autocorrect :doublesho Classic was what I was going for, but I suppose some people may say CLK cabbys are classless :lol:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Because it does 60+mpg


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

It transports me from where I am, directly to where I want to be.......

.....without having to mix with poor people on the bus. :tumbleweed::spam:


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Because it has RS on the grill and boot lid


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Because every drive is an event...


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

pooma said:


> Automatic, was worried I'd get bored with it but I love it.


Which engine you have in insignia and how are you satisfied with it.
In future I am planing to buy Astra J with AT transmission.
Until now I had 3 Opels but never automatic.

Regards,

Zdravko


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Cause I can park it anywhere and not worry..


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

zdravo said:


> Which engine you have in insignia and how are you satisfied with it.
> In future I am planing to buy Astra J with AT transmission.
> Until now I had 3 Opels but never automatic.
> 
> ...


2ltr diesel 160bhp, drives lovely and the box is smooth when driven normally, can be a bit harsh when asking it to kick down a couple of gears though. I love the car but it's not the best on fuel, but even in manual form it's not the most economical in it's class. It'll not be happening for a while but when the time comes I'd maybe look at DSG boxes as these aren't meant to be so harsh on the fuel.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

RWD, Big V8, 475BHP, hell of a lot of fun...


----------

